# Best part of Jacksonville to live?



## adiffen (Jun 26, 2005)

I am moving to Jacksonville this Fall. What is the best area of town for proximity to good cycling routes, group rides, etc? I am also interested in living in an area of town with some character, near other young adults who lead active lifestyles. Its a lot to ask, I know, but worth a shot.

Thanks for any help or advice.


----------



## kayakado (Aug 23, 2004)

Maybe you can decide from this... www.nfbc.us

Anywhere near San Jose Bv should be good, if you don't mind riding on the road with traffic, the traffic isn't too bad and the shoulder is wide and clean. The 30 mile bike trail is near I-10 and Commonwealth Av and runs to Baldwin FL. It will soon run to Yulee and Palatka.

Jacksonville has murderous urban sprawl - nothing is a convenient distance from much of anything else.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

kayakado said:


> Maybe you can decide from this... www.nfbc.us
> 
> Anywhere near San Jose Bv should be good, if you don't mind riding on the road with traffic, the traffic isn't too bad and the shoulder is wide and clean. The 30 mile bike trail is near I-10 and Commonwealth Av and runs to Baldwin FL. It will soon run to Yulee and Palatka.
> 
> Jacksonville has murderous urban sprawl - nothing is a convenient distance from much of anything else.


I grew up in Mandarin and can vouch that Jacksonville (at least a few years ago) was the largest city in America based on geographic size. As far as a hip place, it wasn't Mandarin. Jax beach was fun, and the Landing was a huge attraction, so maybe somewhere out that way depending on commute.


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

adiffen said:


> I am moving to Jacksonville this Fall. What is the best area of town for proximity to good cycling routes, group rides, etc? I am also interested in living in an area of town with some character, near other young adults who lead active lifestyles. Its a lot to ask, I know, but worth a shot.
> 
> Thanks for any help or advice.


Give San Marco a look when you check out the town. It has character and everything else you're looking for.
Good luck.


----------



## pedalista (Mar 1, 2005)

I lived in Atlantic Beach from 2003 to 2006 and had some great rides; enjoyed the straight shot down the coast to Ponte Vedra. The bridges over the intracoastal are good for hills training, but nothing like the rollers I've got now in Columbia, SC.
There are group rides to join through the local shops on 3rd Street and you'll see plenty of bikers using Ist street from Atlantic Beach/Neptune Beach down to Ponte Vedra and further south to Mickler's Landing park. You can continue past that for more mileage through the ocean park toward St. Augustine, too.
I also had a circuit route I enjoyed during the winter months that kept me entirely within Atlantic Beach.
Have fun!


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

coming in late here, but also check riverside and 5 points area. there are a lot of muy$$$ houses, but also some "transitional" areas. i feel right at home in these types of neighborhoods, but some feel a bit scared. i.e. can you deal with the occasional crack head walking by? anyway, this is on the south/west side of the river and you can find some beautiful old victorian houses for sale/rent at good prices. if i were moving to jax, this would be where i would live......


----------



## 2xbanned (Aug 24, 2006)

San Marco or Avondale...

That being said, you need to ride with the gang at Open Road.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Anywhere in the Avondale,River side or San marco area is good.

I live in Murray Hill which is about a mile from Avondale.There are several good routes in this area and the Baldwin trail(only safe place to ride during the week)is 5 miles from the house.

I usually ride out of Open Road on Sat. mornings from Avondale and they have a good ride.Also,check VeloBrew.com for their training rides too.


----------

